# BRP outty 400 wont run



## Derag2 (Feb 27, 2011)

My friends 400 keeps dieing when being rode, If you let it sit for a while it will start but will only run for a short time then die. He replaced the spark plug and the fuel pump and still have the same problem. Pulled the carb off and the bowl had a bit of glaze/tarnish in it, cleaned that up but it wont run.... I ran for like 5 minutes then died and now won't restart. I pulled the fuel line out of the tank and there not fuel filter on it and the clear tube is all rotted and falling apart..... Any suggestions on what to try next? A couple times after a speed run he would bring it in and when he can to a stop the engine started chugging and died. Pulled the spark plug it was dry and not black like it would be if it was rich so im guessing its not getting enough fuel. No smoke of any kind.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Sounds like a plugged fuel tank vent to me, try checking the line that goes to the fuel tank itself, there should be a vent somewhere on it. After it dies loosen the fuel cap to see if you hear it hissing indicating a vacuum. It should crank immediately after you take the fuel cap off if the vent line is plugged.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i would replace the line if it's that bad and like said ^^


----------

